# hello from sweden!



## pingula (Dec 7, 2003)

i found this forum yesterday and i thought i'd join you! my name is helen and i adopted two gorgeous little kittens this summer. (although they're not so "little" anymore...!) now that i finally got the cats i wonder why i waited so long!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Helen! Welcome. Aren't they wonderful? I'm sure they're proud to own you! --Oh, you knew that's how they view things, don't you. They'll probably let you stay in "their" house!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

I also wondered the same thing when I adopted my 2 kitties, I can't believe I used to not really like cats too! I'm so happy I have my 2 though. :lol:


----------



## pingula (Dec 7, 2003)

*i think i'll like it here...!*

i had a look round last night and there seem to be lots to "do" here! i wish i had a scanner or something so that i could show you my beautiful cats...! whenever i use the computer they insist on joining me - inbetween the key board and the screen... i end up having the key board on my lap and the not so little cats lay on the desk. sigh!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm going to ask for my next roll to be put on a disk. I've been told that we can do that-even with a regular camera-. then we can display them.

Did you ask your kitties' permission to use THEIR computer?


----------



## pingula (Dec 7, 2003)

*photos on a cd...*

...good idea! i'll try that myself next time i have some pictures developed! about the computer, they said "all right then, as long as you give us some FOOD for compensation!"


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds great! I wonder if it would have cost too much more for them to put a flash on it. I'm not knowledgable about electronics, though!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Helen and the kids !


----------

